# Video of my refurbed 1919 13" South Bend



## Charley Davidson (May 11, 2013)

Made chips with my freshly refurbed South Bend lathe today (on my birthday) Everything went well, need some tweaking but overall I'm very happy with it's performance. The 2.5" x 3' solid round bar was no problem for this machine, it took a .043 doc like a champ (.086 off dia.) was very straight with no taper at about 5 inches then I got some taper but that may have been some movement in the cross feed. Don't see any type of lock for the cross feed. Cot was pretty smooth for just grabbing a hss cutter out of the box and not touching it up at all. This thing has a great range of speed but I do not think I can reverse the lead screw. Overall I like it and think I will find a spot for it in my shop as a keeper. I'll put it up for sale at $1,500.00 so I'm sure I'll be keeping it.:nuts:
[video=youtube;Jbv-JdpiiSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jbv-JdpiiSU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## stevecmo (May 11, 2013)

Charley,

I just see a black box with no "play" button.


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 11, 2013)

stevecmo said:


> Charley,I just see a black box with no "play" button.


push the play button


----------



## bcall2043 (May 11, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> Made chips with my freshly refurbed South Bend lathe today (on my birthday)............... think I will find a spot for it in my shop as a keeper................ I'll put it up for sale at $1,500.00 so I'm sure I'll be keeping it.:nuts:



Looking good!  Be careful about putting a value on your new toy if you really want to keep it.


Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## stevecmo (May 11, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> push the play button



Are you talking about the play button that I can't see?  :whistle:

EDIT:  Now that is weird.  When I viewed the post there was just a black box - no play button.  After I made this reply, but before submitting, I scrolled down and it looks as it should at the bottom.  Hmmmm.  Must be some kind of setting problem on my end since Benny saw and commented.  Sorry for the confusion (on my part).

That's definitely a keeper Charley!

Steve


----------



## Old Iron (May 11, 2013)

Looking good Charley, The leaver on the left side of the head stock if you'll look under the cover there should be a bolt. Loosen the bolt and move the handle down and the lead screw should reverse.

I may be talking out of turn.

Paul


----------



## 8ntsane (May 11, 2013)

Hey Charley

The lathe looks really good, and if she is working well, then you have done a fine job on it. 1919 eh, ya, that's a old bugger for sure. :thumbsup:

By the way HAPPY BIRTHDAY Charley  :drink2:


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 12, 2013)

Very cool to see an old machine still doing what it was made to do. Great job Charly and thanks for posting.


----------



## GK1918 (May 12, 2013)

I see the lever too Paul little different than later ones, gotta be it.   Nice birthday Charley.  And no need for
crosslide lock


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 12, 2013)

:bday::bday:


LOOKIN' GOOD!!!!
I can't wait to get Henrietta up n' runnin, so that i may have the same smile i know you had while making the video!
thanks for the post!!!


----------

